# The Pocket Camp Errors



## YTElias (Oct 25, 2017)

*Issue #1 – A communication error has occured. Please try again later. [Support Code: 802-5808] (added on October 25th 2017)*

Devices impacted: Android-only
Cause: this issue seems to pop up if your phone is rooted, or using a non-stock ROM (regardless of root status)
Fix or workaround: no fix is available, as this is standard protection feature for Nintendo games on smart devices. As a workaround, you can use tools to bypass the security check (such as Magisk)
It shows also up when you picked up the fruits and go to your campsite
*Issue #2 – Linking Error. You cannot link your Nintendo Account to this game due to your account’s regional settings (added on October 25th 2017)*

Devices impacted: all
Cause: wrong region for the Nintendo Account. Right now, the game is only available in Australia, so only Nintendo Accounts sets to Australia can be linked at the moment.
Fix or workaround: no real fix, other than setting your Nintendo Account to Australia, or… just wait for the worldwide release!
*Issue #3 - Mailbox Error(added on October 26th 2017)*





Devices impacted: Unknown(found by myself by Android)(maybe on rooted devices

Cause:After Completing the Tutorial gifts will be sended to your mailbox.Picking them up gives error 802-5908

Fix or workaround:Reinstall the app

*
*
More Errors will be added


----------



## Xerkies (Nov 22, 2017)

I used supersu to hide my root and it still hasn't worked*


----------



## YTElias (Nov 22, 2017)

Xerkies said:


> I used supersu to hide my root and it still hasn't worked*


be Sure you really make it in the correct steps


----------



## Xerkies (Nov 26, 2017)

YTElias said:


> be Sure you really make it in the correct steps


?


----------

